# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  Africa and the lack of covid deaths

## Wilson2

The African Continent seems to not follow the usual covid mantra.   Only 6% of the African population of 1.3 Billion is vaccinated, and a total of 220,000 deaths attributed to covid.   Basically in a third world continent in which most people are malnourished, have poor sanitation, hygeine is poor, clean water is always a challenge, and is essentially unvaccinated, lockdowns and masks are not feasible in many areas, people live in close proximity to each other, there have been 17 deaths per 100,000 people.

In the USA with maybe 60% vaccinated, there have been about 775,000 deaths attributed to covid.   Thats 238 deaths per 100,000 people.

In Gibralter, which is 100% vaccinated, there have been 98 deaths in a population of 30,000 - 326 deaths per 100,000 people.

Israel, 8,154 deaths, 78% fully vaccinated, population of 8.8 million - 93 deaths per 100,000 people.

Russia, 41% vaccinated, 521,140 deaths, 146 million population, 357 deaths per 100,000 people.


And so on.  Seems odd that the highly vaccinated, wealthy nations with excellent sanitation, nutrition, hygeine, are doing far worse than poor Africa.


How about another third world nation.   India, 43% vaccinated, 467,000 deaths, 1.4Billion people, 33 deaths per 100,000 people.   That looks like its an outlier but maybe not.   The Indian government not only encourages the use of ivermectin and HQ in treating covid but provides the medication, and it has since early 2021.

In fact, in May 2021, health departments in many areas of India began giving a 5 day course of ivermectin to people as a preventative to covid.


Looks like the vax isnt so great.

<>

Some will say that reporting in Africa - in every nation on the continent - is poor and deaths are under reported.   I say thats BS.   

If the USA with its most modern medical system, sanitation system, standards of hygene, and well fed and sheltered population has 238 deaths per 100,000 then Africa which is on the other end of the wealth/health spectrum should be awash in deaths.   

I've been to Africa, I have friends in Uganda and Kenya and Rwanda.   People there are always fighting malnutrition and intestinal issues (poor hygene, hepatitis A is a big problem, diarhea is a continuing problem), they are on the edge of survival and one more problem often sends them over the edge.   In Uganda its malaria (which is the biggest problem in Uganda, not covid), people can't handle malnutrition and intestinal problems and malaria all at once.   They die of the combination.

So covid should be killing hordes of Africans, they should be dying in the streets.   They are not.


Why?   Why is unvaccinated Africa not suffering from covid while vaccinated Western nations do suffer?  

Its heuristic of course, but the major difference is the vax.  *Is the vax the problem and not the actual covid illness?*

*Or is it that Western countries are exaggerating covid deaths?*   We have seen it in the USA: CDC suggests MD's list covid as the primary cause of death even if it isnt; news (Tucker Carlson) reporting on people alive and well but listed as dead from covid; almost no flu cases since covid showed up suggesting flu is being lumped into covid numbers.

The numbers dont add up.

----------

12icer (11-24-2021),Big Bird (11-24-2021),BooBoo (11-24-2021),Conservative Libertarian (11-24-2021),Dubler9 (11-25-2021),Esdraelon (11-24-2021),Karl (11-24-2021),Knightkore (11-24-2021),Lone Gunman (11-24-2021),Physics Hunter (11-25-2021),Quark (11-24-2021),QuaseMarco (11-24-2021),Rutabaga (11-24-2021),WarriorRob (11-24-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

Of course the numbers don't add up. 

3rd World countries don't have the means to accurately report. 1st World countries (the USA specifically) have financial incentives to report. What do you think is going to happen?

----------

12icer (11-24-2021),BooBoo (11-24-2021),donttread (11-26-2021),Karl (11-24-2021),Rutabaga (11-24-2021)

----------


## Oceander

31 countries in Africa routinely administer Ivermectin as an anti-parasitic, and that appears to correlate with the reduced covid-19 problems.

----------

12icer (11-24-2021),Big Bird (11-24-2021),BooBoo (11-24-2021),Conservative Libertarian (11-24-2021),East of the Beast (11-25-2021),El Guapo (11-25-2021),Esdraelon (11-24-2021),JMWinPR (11-25-2021),Knightkore (11-24-2021),Lone Gunman (11-24-2021),Physics Hunter (11-25-2021),Quark (11-24-2021),Rutabaga (11-24-2021),WarriorRob (11-24-2021),WhoKnows (11-24-2021),Wilson2 (11-24-2021)

----------


## Knightkore

> The African Continent seems to not follow the usual covid mantra.   Only 6% of the African population of 1.3 Billion is vaccinated, and a total of 220,000 deaths attributed to covid.   Basically in a third world continent in which most people are malnourished, have poor sanitation, hygeine is poor, clean water is always a challenge, and is essentially unvaccinated, lockdowns and masks are not feasible in many areas, people live in close proximity to each other, there have been 17 deaths per 100,000 people.
> 
> In the USA with maybe 60% vaccinated, there have been about 775,000 deaths attributed to covid.   Thats 238 deaths per 100,000 people.
> 
> In Gibralter, which is 100% vaccinated, there have been 98 deaths in a population of 30,000 - 326 deaths per 100,000 people.
> 
> Israel, 8,154 deaths, 78% fully vaccinated, population of 8.8 million - 93 deaths per 100,000 people.
> 
> Russia, 41% vaccinated, 521,140 deaths, 146 million population, 357 deaths per 100,000 people.
> ...


Reporting & the vax are the issue as well as the masks.

----------

Big Bird (11-25-2021),Quark (11-24-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

What are the population distributions on each continent?

----------


## Rutabaga

no slavery in africa, either... :Shifty:

----------

Big Bird (11-25-2021),BooBoo (11-24-2021),Conservative Libertarian (11-24-2021),Quark (11-24-2021)

----------


## 12icer

Man you are to follow the good little dumbass, in the suit that saved us from the orange man!!!! HE is the RE-incarnation of the mess-i-ah "o-shit-ma".

----------

BooBoo (11-24-2021),Quark (11-24-2021)

----------


## kazenatsu

It might even be likely Africans have stronger immune systems. They have been living with all sorts of disease on that continent for a long time.

Africa also has much younger demographics than other parts of the world. Something that would also help reduce overall statistical death rates.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-24-2021),LadyMoonlight (11-24-2021),Wilson2 (11-24-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> It might even be likely Africans have stronger immune systems. They have been living with all sorts of disease on that continent for a long time.
> 
> Africa also has much younger demographics than other parts of the world. Something that would also help reduce overall statistical death rates.


This is also true, westerners tend to have rich mens diseases underlying that weakens them. Africans live harsher lives and dont have chance to get COPD or diabetes.  and many of them conat afford to go to hospital and they just die unrecorded.  In India they were literally dying in the streets.

----------


## WarriorRob

Check out India, Covid-19 is pretty much gone, seems like this Covid-19 is a bioweapon against whites to me :Dontknow:

----------

Quark (11-24-2021)

----------


## TLSG

> Check out India, Covid-19 is pretty much gone, seems like this Covid-19 is a bioweapon against whites to me


I'm not sure about them intentionally targeting whites since many non-white countries have been negatively impacted by this, but I do believe that the globalists have used this virus and the vaccine as an excuse to jump-start their NWO agenda.

----------

Quark (11-24-2021),WarriorRob (11-24-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

Mandingo warrior mauled by lion but died from COVID complications.

----------

Wilson2 (11-24-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> I'm not sure about them intentionally targeting whites since many non-white countries have been negatively impacted by this, but I do believe that the globalists have used this virus and the vaccine as an excuse to jump-start their NWO agenda.


China, Africa,  Asian Countries have less Deaths than the Caucasian Countries, so my opinion it could be two things. One they are targetting whites with "Covid-19". Two "Covid-19" is fake and "Vaccines" are killing people to make it look like there is a pandemic. I just think it's baffling that India, Africa and China have some of the lowest Covid deaths, China and India are pretty much packed like sardines, so why aren't they dying by the millions :Thinking:  Most have to admit it doean't make sense that just Western Civilization is being targetted with "Covid-19" :Dontknow:

----------

Quark (11-24-2021)

----------


## Quark

GMO virus + GMO vaccine = GMO humans and that friends spells death with a capital "D". If not now, when?

----------

12icer (11-24-2021),WarriorRob (11-24-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> GMO virus + GMO vaccine = GMO humans and that friends spells death with a capital "D". If not now, when?


We have more deaths now in the U.S. with "Vaccines" than we did at peak of "Pandemic" without "Vaccines" :Thinking:  :Dontknow:

----------

12icer (11-24-2021),East of the Beast (11-25-2021),Quark (11-24-2021),QuaseMarco (11-24-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> The African Continent seems to not follow the usual covid mantra.   Only 6% of the African population of 1.3 Billion is vaccinated, and a total of 220,000 deaths attributed to covid.   Basically in a third world continent in which most people are malnourished, have poor sanitation, hygeine is poor, clean water is always a challenge, and is essentially unvaccinated, lockdowns and masks are not feasible in many areas, people live in close proximity to each other, there have been 17 deaths per 100,000 people.
> 
> In the USA with maybe 60% vaccinated, there have been about 775,000 deaths attributed to covid.   Thats 238 deaths per 100,000 people.
> 
> In Gibralter, which is 100% vaccinated, there have been 98 deaths in a population of 30,000 - 326 deaths per 100,000 people.
> 
> Israel, 8,154 deaths, 78% fully vaccinated, population of 8.8 million - 93 deaths per 100,000 people.
> 
> Russia, 41% vaccinated, 521,140 deaths, 146 million population, 357 deaths per 100,000 people.
> ...


Because people pretty much still live the same lives as their ancestors in vast regions of the continent, with very limited communications and vehicle traffic.

That means 1) Accurate reporting is not possible on much of the continent and 2) they have very little interaction with people from outside the continent making transmission to a given community unlikely in many cases.

What percentage of the deaths in those other countries occurred prior to 100% vaccination status being achieved in those that have reached such a level?

Even in Israel so frequently cited nearly all of the deaths along with hospitalizations occurred in people who were not vaccinated.




> _Russia, 41% vaccinated, 521,140 deaths, 146 million population, 357 deaths per 100,000 people._


Russia has less than half our population with more than half our fatalities meaning their rate is about double hours.

India is a country where the environment due to it being warm and tropical is ideal for killing the virus naturally and again, there are very poor communications infrastructure for much of the country so we will never know what their real numbers are.

----------


## Wildrose

> We have more deaths now in the U.S. with "Vaccines" than we did at peak of "Pandemic" without "Vaccines"


Because we have many times the number of people carrying the virus than we did a year ago.

It is still the unvaccinated with the highest rates of illness and deaths not the Vaccinated.

----------


## 12icer

The vaccinated are dying of all the other infections they cant build long term immunity to.

----------

WarriorRob (11-25-2021)

----------


## teeceetx

I think we all know the real story about this virus now.

----------

Quark (11-24-2021),WarriorRob (11-25-2021)

----------


## Quark

> Even in Israel so frequently cited nearly all of the deaths along with hospitalizations occurred in people who were not vaccinated.


 Where's the documentation on that? Everything I read is just the opposite. Neither my wife nor I have been vaccinated we take no special precautions we do whatever we want and have not had any problems with COVID in two years. Yet all the articles I read and people I know who are very sick all are vaccinated in fact the vaccine made them very sick. 

I think what you are posting is vaccine propaganda. No offense intended or implied.

----------

East of the Beast (11-25-2021),QuaseMarco (11-24-2021),WarriorRob (11-25-2021)

----------


## Dan40

The problem is not poor reporting.  In the USA and many EU nations if a dead person had tested positive for covid, the death is listed as a covid death because the reimbursement rate is more.  Hospitals routinely code for the best reimbursement.  Not cheating or dishonest, if a situation can be interpreted in more than one way, that way will be the best paying way.  Remember reimbursement rates are very low to start with.  The problem, surprise, is MONEY!

----------

East of the Beast (11-25-2021),Quark (11-25-2021)

----------


## crayons

Africa is not high on the list at this time for the dissemination of the globalist inspired vaccine's.
There's no money in it other than stealin whats left of Africa's natural resources that the 'Chicoms' haven't 
laid claim on.

The global luci's are *extremely jealous* of Americas and the West's nouveau riche, beautiful women, swimmin pools, families, churches, businesses et'al >>> The WEF-DAVOS-Brussells-Luciferian-Crowd hate everyone who prospers other than them

----------


## East of the Beast

> The problem is not poor reporting.  In the USA and many EU nations if a dead person had tested positive for covid, the death is listed as a covid death because the reimbursement rate is more.  Hospitals routinely code for the best reimbursement.  Not cheating or dishonest, if a situation can be interpreted in more than one way, that way will be the best paying way.  Remember reimbursement rates are very low to start with.  The problem, surprise, is MONEY!


Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner! No more calls please.

----------

Dan40 (11-25-2021),Quark (11-25-2021),WhoKnows (11-25-2021)

----------


## Dubler9

> The African Continent seems to not follow the usual covid mantra.   Only 6% of the African population of 1.3 Billion is vaccinated, and a total of 220,000 deaths attributed to covid.   Basically in a third world continent in which most people are malnourished, have poor sanitation, hygeine is poor, clean water is always a challenge, and is essentially unvaccinated, lockdowns and masks are not feasible in many areas, people live in close proximity to each other, there have been 17 deaths per 100,000 people.
> 
> In the USA with maybe 60% vaccinated, there have been about 775,000 deaths attributed to covid.   Thats 238 deaths per 100,000 people.
> 
> In Gibralter, which is 100% vaccinated, there have been 98 deaths in a population of 30,000 - 326 deaths per 100,000 people.
> 
> Israel, 8,154 deaths, 78% fully vaccinated, population of 8.8 million - 93 deaths per 100,000 people.
> 
> Russia, 41% vaccinated, 521,140 deaths, 146 million population, 357 deaths per 100,000 people.
> ...


The lack of sophistication within and of the masses, in Africa, means they are already controlled.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> 31 countries in Africa routinely administer Ivermectin as an anti-parasitic, and that appears to correlate with the reduced covid-19 problems.


That and strong immune systems from living in shitholes.

----------

Quark (11-25-2021)

----------


## Wilson2

> Because people pretty much still live the same lives as their ancestors in vast regions of the continent, with very limited communications and vehicle traffic.
> 
> That means 1) Accurate reporting is not possible on much of the continent and 2) they have very little interaction with people from outside the continent making transmission to a given community unlikely in many cases.



No, you watch too much National Geographic.   Africa is largely third world but its not stone age.  

Many African nations have weak medical care but excellent medical tracking and reporting.   Why?  Because they have to deal with truly serious diseases.    For example, Uganda has to deal with ebola and Yellow Fever (20-40% fatality rate) and malaria, either disease can destroy a population - not to mention bring down the ire of the outside world which means no funding or outside business.   Uganda monitors for severe diseases quite well, and at the first hint of something like a Yellow Fever outbreak they seal the area, quarantine the suspect villages (with armed troops who will kill trepassers), even seal the border.

When flying into Entebbe, if there is a medical situation in Uganda or nearby nations, every passneger is checked.  For a while every single passenger was given a covid test at the airport.  If only one passenger appears sick the entire plane is quarantined.   For covid, they quarantine every passenger for 2 weeks.   Thats not a request to stay in your room, you go to govt quarantine quarters with armed guards.

Plus there are hordes of Western medical personnel wandering Africa.   Some are doing humanitarian work, others research, others monitoring for deadly diseases like ebola.

If the USA has 238 deaths per 100,000 then Africa should be through the roof.    And it would be noticed, it could not be hidden.    So the low number of covid deaths is not a lack of reporting.   
 Communication - wrong again.   Very wrong.  Cellphones are everywhere even in the remotest villages.   Walk through a village and you will see little solar panels on top of huts, those panels keep the cell phones charged and often power a short wave radio.   Remote villages get internet from a local hot spot.   Everyone texts.   

In Uganda, people get paid and pay bills and buy stuff over their phone.   You want a taxi, send a text.   Pay the taxi over the cell phone.   

The cell system in Uganda is in some ways better than in the USA.   Cell phones are much lower cost, the best phones equivalent to the top line iphone is maybe $250-300US.   $20-50 gets a really good rugged phone that does the job.  No cell plans or contracts, its all data.   You buy data and it does not expire.

The cell system and all media is run by China.   China partnered (bought?) Africa a long time ago.

So its definitley not a lack of communications.


And there is transportation, but not like in the USA.   Not everyone has a car, the main means of transportation is walking, bus, or boda (motorcycle taxi).   Bodas are everywhere and go everywhere.    

Walking sounds limiting to Westerners, but its how people traveled for millenia.   The rule of thumb is that a man walking with purpose can go 25-30 miles in a day.    Village A may have daily contact with Village B, B has daily contact with C, C with D, D with A, etc.  Disease spreads fast.

----------

Quark (11-25-2021)

----------


## crayons

Not to fear. Biden will have his Holiday War in Ethiopia.
Bidens administration support's the 'marxists'

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zon...acuation-grows

Ethiopia: Prime Minister Abiy Ahmed says he will lead troops on front lines against rebels - CNN

Watch: US, European Diplomats Secretly Plan Ethiopian âTransition Governmentâ With TPLF Leader - 25.11.2021, Sputnik International

----------


## WarriorRob

> Because we have many times the number of people carrying the virus than we did a year ago.
> 
> It is still the unvaccinated with the highest rates of illness and deaths not the Vaccinated.


Or maybe it has to do with "Vaccines" :Dontknow:

----------


## Dan40

> Or maybe it has to do with "Vaccines"


Odd, 70% of the US vaccinated, yet 30% unvaccinated giving more trouble than when we had 100% unvaccinated.  Very tricky virus ------------ or,,,, a plethora of bullshit?

----------

Quark (11-25-2021),Wilson2 (11-25-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> Odd, 70% of the US vaccinated, yet 30% unvaccinated giving more trouble than when we had 100% unvaccinated.  Very tricky virus ------------ or,,,, a plethora of bullshit?


So where did you get that information from the leftist run CDC :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Dan40

> So where did you get that information from the leftist run CDC


Like 87.934% of stats, they're made up on the spot.  92.7% of the time!

----------

East of the Beast (11-25-2021),Quark (11-25-2021),Wilson2 (11-25-2021)

----------


## Quark

> Odd, 70% of the US vaccinated, yet 30% unvaccinated giving more trouble than when we had 100% unvaccinated.  Very tricky virus ------------ or,,,, a plethora of bullshit?


 Boy have you got that right.

----------

East of the Beast (11-25-2021),Wilson2 (11-25-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Where's the documentation on that? Everything I read is just the opposite. Neither my wife nor I have been vaccinated we take no special precautions we do whatever we want and have not had any problems with COVID in two years. Yet all the articles I read and people I know who are very sick all are vaccinated in fact the vaccine made them very sick. 
> 
> I think what you are posting is vaccine propaganda. No offense intended or implied.


How many times to I have to provide the same articles and publications?


https://directorsblog.nih.gov/2021/1...i-study-shows/

COVID in Israel: The 17% unvaccinated make up 60% of deaths this week - Israel News - Haaretz.com

----------


## JMWinPR

> Of course the numbers don't add up. 
> 
> 3rd World countries don't have the means to accurately report. 1st World countries (the USA specifically) have financial incentives to report. What do you think is going to happen?


I would venture it is far more likely that African nations don't pay incentive fees to medical facilities for reporting fauci flu deaths. (Jes givin credit where credit is due). Years ago a Texas county placed a bounty on rattlesnakes. Surprise surprise they ended up with more rattlesnakes. Folks were growing them. The medical industry has been screwed for decades by lower than sustainable rates by medicare/medicaid. Now is their opportunity to "catch up"

----------

Dan40 (11-25-2021),East of the Beast (11-25-2021),Quark (11-25-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> I would venture it is far more likely that African nations don't pay incentive fees to medical facilities for reporting fauci flu deaths. (Jes givin credit where credit is due). Years ago a Texas county placed a bounty on rattlesnakes. Surprise surprise they ended up with more rattlesnakes. Folks were growing them. The medical industry has been screwed for decades by lower than sustainable rates by medicare/medicaid. Now is their opportunity to "catch up"


Medicare pays hospitals a set fee according to the diagnosis.  That's why patients are quickly " cured," the hospital has received all they're going to get without an additional diagnosis, ,,,,,,, like covid!

----------

Quark (11-25-2021)

----------


## Wilson2

> How many times to I have to provide the same articles and publications?
> 
> 
> https://directorsblog.nih.gov/2021/1...i-study-shows/
> 
> COVID in Israel: The 17% unvaccinated make up 60% of deaths this week - Israel News - Haaretz.com


Actually, thats a poor arguement.   Everyone knows about the vax, and the people that decide not to take the vax know the risk and data.   They take the vax and die, thats life.

Its the people that believe the govt, take the vax under false pretenses (the govt lies), and have adverse reactions thats the arguement.

I followed the data up to May 2020 when the CDC dropped its true covid web site (it was modeled after the flu site, lots of excellent data reporting).  At that time it was obvious covid was not the ultimate deadly disease that the govt claimed.   It was at the upper end of the annual flu.   But that didn't fit their agenda so they dropped the web site and replaced it with summaries and other BS.

Covid is a scam.   It should be obvious to all that its a scam.

----------

JMWinPR (11-26-2021),Quark (11-25-2021),WhoKnows (11-25-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> No, you watch too much National Geographic.   Africa is largely third world but its not stone age.  
> 
> Many African nations have weak medical care but excellent medical tracking and reporting.   Why?  Because they have to deal with truly serious diseases.    For example, Uganda has to deal with ebola and Yellow Fever (20-40% fatality rate) and malaria, either disease can destroy a population - not to mention bring down the ire of the outside world which means no funding or outside business.   Uganda monitors for severe diseases quite well, and at the first hint of something like a Yellow Fever outbreak they seal the area, quarantine the suspect villages (with armed troops who will kill trepassers), even seal the border.
> 
> When flying into Entebbe, if there is a medical situation in Uganda or nearby nations, every passneger is checked.  For a while every single passenger was given a covid test at the airport.  If only one passenger appears sick the entire plane is quarantined.   For covid, they quarantine every passenger for 2 weeks.   Thats not a request to stay in your room, you go to govt quarantine quarters with armed guards.
> 
> Plus there are hordes of Western medical personnel wandering Africa.   Some are doing humanitarian work, others research, others monitoring for deadly diseases like ebola.
> 
> If the USA has 238 deaths per 100,000 then Africa should be through the roof.    And it would be noticed, it could not be hidden.    So the low number of covid deaths is not a lack of reporting.   
> ...


This is just ridiculous.  I spend a fair bit of time in Africa every year and I see it up close.

You can literally drive days between cell towers in much of the continent and many people still lead the same hunter/gatherer and subsistence farming and fishing lives as their ancestors did for the last five or ten thousand years.

Covid spread in the US along transportation routes and was only allowed to spread so quickly because we did not shut down international travel immediately along with quarantining the states and cities where the outbreaks first began.

There are places in Africa you can literally drive hundreds of miles between improved roads therefor rapid transit by ground vehicle is impossible across broad swaths of the continent.

Africa has a land mass twice the size of the US and larger than the US, Brazil, and China combined and a population of around 1.3bn people scattered across 20% of the world's total land mass.

The cities are fairly modern for sure but the bulk of the rural areas are not.

----------


## Wildrose

> Or maybe it has to do with "Vaccines"


Not according to any of the research.

----------


## Wildrose

> Actually, thats a poor arguement.   Everyone knows about the vax, and the people that decide not to take the vax know the risk and data.   They take the vax and die, thats life.
> 
> Its the people that believe the govt, take the vax under false pretenses (the govt lies), and have adverse reactions thats the arguement.
> 
> I followed the data up to May 2020 when the CDC dropped its true covid web site (it was modeled after the flu site, lots of excellent data reporting).  At that time it was obvious covid was not the ultimate deadly disease that the govt claimed.   It was at the upper end of the annual flu.   But that didn't fit their agenda so they dropped the web site and replaced it with summaries and other BS.
> 
> Covid is a scam.   It should be obvious to all that its a scam.


And that sir is a pile of conspiracy nut garbage not supported by any actual, factual data.

If the vaccines were killing us in large numbers there would be no way the gov't could hide that fact from us much less keep those stories from coming out in other nations using the same vaccines.

----------


## WhoKnows

> And that sir is a pile of conspiracy nut garbage not supported by any actual, factual data.
> 
> If the vaccines were killing us in large numbers there would be no way the gov't could hide that fact from us much less keep those stories from coming out in other nations using the same vaccines.


Sure they could. People out there continually say the VAERS data doesn't mean anything. Despite the government and the CDC setting that up precisely to report issues. Right?

----------

Quark (11-25-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Sure they could. People out there continually say the VAERS data doesn't mean anything. Despite the government and the CDC setting that up precisely to report issues. Right?


People say a lot of stupid shit they can't support with actual evidence.

----------


## Quark

> How many times to I have to provide the same articles and publications?
> 
> 
> https://directorsblog.nih.gov/2021/1...i-study-shows/
> 
> COVID in Israel: The 17% unvaccinated make up 60% of deaths this week - Israel News - Haaretz.com


Probably because we don't trust your sources any more than you trust our sources. So we are at an impasse.

----------

WhoKnows (11-26-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Probably because we don't trust your sources any more than you trust our sources. So we are at an impasse.


Mine have actual data backing their numbers and their numbers are verifiable vs the anti vaxxer crap ya'll keep dumping on us daily from totally discredited loons.

----------


## Quark

> Mine have actual data backing their numbers and their numbers are verifiable vs the anti vaxxer crap ya'll keep dumping on us daily from totally discredited loons.


Your actual data backing is as full of crap as our actual data backing.

----------

WhoKnows (11-26-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Your actual data backing is as full of crap as our actual data backing.


That's just childish nonsense.

----------


## Wilson2

> This is just ridiculous.  I spend a fair bit of time in Africa every year and I see it up close.
> 
> You can literally drive days between cell towers in much of the continent and many people still lead the same hunter/gatherer and subsistence farming and fishing lives as their ancestors did for the last five or ten thousand years.
> 
> Covid spread in the US along transportation routes and was only allowed to spread so quickly because we did not shut down international travel immediately along with quarantining the states and cities where the outbreaks first began.
> 
> There are places in Africa you can literally drive hundreds of miles between improved roads therefor rapid transit by ground vehicle is impossible across broad swaths of the continent.
> 
> Africa has a land mass twice the size of the US and larger than the US, Brazil, and China combined and a population of around 1.3bn people scattered across 20% of the world's total land mass.
> ...


I spend time there also, and I have friends there and work with missionaries.  We talk and text and email all the time.

True there are large swathes of nothing, but in those 100's of miles of nothing there are no people.

Kenya has internet almost everywhere both urban and rural, you clearly have not been to Kenya.   Same for Uganda.   Where there are no cell towers, there are satellite links.   When pastors go to a village and there is no cell connection or satellite link thats one of the first things they install.     Rwanda doesnt have much outside of urban areas but again there are satellite links.

As I mentioned previously, transportation  is a problem but its not absent.   Ugandans are pretty mobile and there is a highway network throughout the country.   People in the villages generally walk or use bodas (motorcycle taxis).   There is travel between Kenya and Uganda.  Both Kenya and Uganda are tourist destinations.   Jinja in Uganda is a base for gorilla safaris and a meca for bird watching.   

As I wrote, its third world but not stone age.

You haven't come anywhere close to explaining why covid isn't destroying Africa as the experts claim it should be.

----------

WhoKnows (11-26-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> I spend time there also, and I have friends there and work with missionaries.  We talk and text and email all the time.
> 
> True there are large swathes of nothing, but in those 100's of miles of nothing there are no people.
> 
> Kenya has internet almost everywhere both urban and rural, you clearly have not been to Kenya.   Same for Uganda.   Where there are no cell towers, there are satellite links.   When pastors go to a village and there is no cell connection or satellite link thats one of the first things they install.     Rwanda doesnt have much outside of urban areas but again there are satellite links.
> 
> As I mentioned previously, transportation  is a problem but its not absent.   Ugandans are pretty mobile and there is a highway network throughout the country.   People in the villages generally walk or use bodas (motorcycle taxis).   There is travel between Kenya and Uganda.  Both Kenya and Uganda are tourist destinations.   Jinja in Uganda is a base for gorilla safaris and a meca for bird watching.   
> 
> As I wrote, its third world but not stone age.
> ...


Well that certainly isn't true either.  There are people where every there is water, fish, and/or game and food for their livestock.

----------


## donttread

> Of course the numbers don't add up. 
> 
> 3rd World countries don't have the means to accurately report. 1st World countries (the USA specifically) have financial incentives to report. What do you think is going to happen?



Yup. In a poor country you just get sick and die and that's that.

----------

WhoKnows (11-26-2021)

----------


## Quark

> That's just childish nonsense.


Nothing childish at all. Just the truth.

----------

WhoKnows (11-26-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> Nothing childish at all. Just the truth.


Haven't you yet realized that unless he believes it, it's all just childish nonsense? And he can't prove anything he believe in, in this regard.

----------

Quark (11-26-2021)

----------


## Quark

> Haven't you yet realized that unless he believes it, it's all just childish nonsense? And he can't prove anything he believe in, in this regard.


Yup.

----------

phoenyx (11-27-2021),WhoKnows (11-26-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Nothing childish at all. Just the truth.


oK,  run with that.

----------

